# FMAT: For us Geeks



## Clark Kent (Jun 26, 2008)

*For us Geeks
By PG Michael B - Thu, 26 Jun 2008 18:02:04 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Since Datu Tim has established that we are a geeky crew and some of us admitted to being comic book fans, let list our top ten comic book super heroes (good or bad).......Mine are as follows

1. THOR.....as bad as they get....pre production 09

2. The Silver Surfer

3. The HULK....Ang lees flick sucked..new one rocks.

4. Dead Pool...

5. The Punisher...new movie December 2008

6. Luke Cage....Dolemite on Rhoids..LOL

7. Batman...nuff said

8. Daredevil...please redo this flik minus Afflackkk..the duck would have been better

9. Wolverine....whats not to dig???

10. Captain America...2010 movie..hey he is a hero!!


Notice I didn't list Spidey..I dig him but just not enough room on my list.....peace....


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool thread!  Not sure if I can list 10 but will try..

1.  Batman...  No "super" powers, just super skills..  He is MA Dude!  Especially like Christian Bales treatment of him!

2.  Ironman..  Also just a regular fellar with a big 'ol brain..  I wanna be him when I grow up.

3.  Grendel..  Definately an Alternative Comic star and not always a "hero" in the traditional sense but VERY Cool!

4.  Fantastic Four..  Specifically Mr. Fantastic (Reed Richards).  Forget the movie adaptation the comics were super cool!

5.  Machine Man..  Lonely Android looking for his humanity in a world gone mad...  excellent writing.

6.  Wolverine..  Covered in the forst list but big on mine as well...  He is just VERY cool!

7.  The League of Extradinary Gentlemen..  Okay not a Superhero but a graphic novel series (i'm cheating here) but really amazing writing..  Again IGNORE the movie!

8.  Watchmen..  Still cheating..  Amazing Graphic novel

9.  Ronin..  Elite Samurai tracks down the demon who kills his father and just as he is about to kill him it flings them both far into the future to possess two people who then gather their forces and clash..  Sooo cool and being pitched for a movie!

10.  Hellboy..  Love it!  and Loved the Movie!  Double bonus!

Rob


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2008)

Phadrus00 said:


> 7.  The League of Extradinary Gentlemen..  Okay not a Superhero but a graphic novel series (i'm cheating here) but really amazing writing



This week's EW previews the next volume! (They also give their list of the best comic book movies.) There are some page previews online at www.ew.com. Eh, the movie was...not so good.



> 8.  Watchmen..  Still cheating..  Amazing Graphic novel


Have you seen the trailer for the film yet? They showed it at the new Batman movie and it looks encouraging. There's some good info. out there about it now! It's the cover story of EW and their preview (based on clips shown at the Comic-Con) sounds pretty encouraging. Everyone said it couldn't be filmed...the comic-within-a-comic will be a separate straight-to-DVD production, released simultaneously.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2008)

As a kid, I never missed an issue of Spiderman or Superman. I wish I kept them in good shape because I have many of the classics. I still have them and have always been tempted to go back and read therm again.


----------



## ppko (Jul 19, 2008)

10. Fantastic Four
 9.  Spiderman
 8.  Superman
 7.  Hulk
 6.  Conan (not really a superhero per say but he had his own comic)
 5.  Ironman
 4.  Daredevil
 3.  Captain America
 2.  Flash Gordon
 1.  Batman

Top ten Villians
10.  Dooms Day
 9.   Black Heart
 8.   Magneto
 7.   The Green Goblin
 6.   The Riddler
 5.   Doc Oc
 4.   The Penguin
 3.   Catwoman
 2.    The Joker
 1.    Lex Luther


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2008)

I still read some stuff that my son suggests to me so my tastes are not the same as when I was collecting comics as a kid. (He introduced me to Warren Ellis, Alan Moore, and others.) I still lean heavily toward Marvel but read more of the smaller houses' stuff now too. But, here goes:

Top Ten Heroes:
10. Doctor Strange
 9.  Ghost Rider
 8.  Black Panther
 7.  Thor
 6.  Daredevil
 5. Fantastic Four
 4.  Spider-Man
 3.  Legion of Super-Heroes
 2.  Captain Marvel
 1.  Hulk

Top Ten Villains:
10.  Nitro
 9.   The Lizard
 8.   Doctor Doom
 7.   Fatal Five6.   Thanos
 5.   The Scorpion
 4.   Magneto
 3.   Electro
 2.    The Rhino
 1. Doc Ock

I could list several more Spider-Man villains! I liked a lot of them.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I still read some stuff that my son suggests to me so my tastes are not the same as when I was collecting comics as a kid. (He introduced me to Warren Ellis, Alan Moore, and others.) I still lean heavily toward Marvel but read more of the smaller houses' stuff now too. But, here goes:
> 
> Top Ten Heroes:
> 10. Doctor Strange
> ...


 
I had forgotten about Dr. Strange! He was cool. I only saw him in Spiderman but he was a great character. Spiderman had lots of great enemies. Tarantula, kingpin, mysterio, the shocker, etc...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

1.      The original  X-Men
2.      Snake eyeshe should have had his own series
3.      Captain America..he stayed the same age forever
4.      the original Ghost Rider.. from way back when
5.      Silver Surfer
6.      Iron Hand
7.      Dr. Strange


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron Fist, do you mean? He and Power-Man were favorites of mine even before they started combining them!


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 21, 2008)

arnisador said:


> This week's EW previews the next volume! (They also give their list of the best comic book movies.) There are some page previews online at www.ew.com. Eh, the movie was...not so good.


 
Ohhhh...Thanks for the link!  Very nice!  Looking forward to that release!

And yeah.. The movie was not so good... too bad...



arnisador said:


> Have you seen the trailer for the film yet? They showed it at the new Batman movie and it looks encouraging. There's some good info. out there about it now! It's the cover story of EW and their preview (based on clips shown at the Comic-Con) sounds pretty encouraging. Everyone said it couldn't be filmed...the comic-within-a-comic will be a separate straight-to-DVD production, released simultaneously.


 
I did see the Watchmen trailer this weekend and it was AWESOME!

This really is becoming the Golden Age of Comics I think.  The kids who grew up loving the medium are now the Power Brokers in Hollywood and are reaching into their comic book past to pull out some of the best writing and imagery ever!  It's a natural fit for the Movie Industry!

I was a little disappointed in WANTED though.  I thought it ended up being a lot "cleaner" and less epic than the Graphic Novel was...  But it was certainly entertaining and I thought the actors did a fantastic job!

Rob


----------

